
Bitcoin Cash web wallet - NxtChg
http://simcoin.info/tsbw/bcc/
======
spiorf
It's nice and simple, but why no https? right now anybody on the same network
could modify the code in transit to make it send the private keys somewhere.

And i would make the online page a demo, with a mandatory "download and run
this offline", maybe with an advice to check signatures.

Online web wallet like this are too dangerous to use for non trivial amounts
of cryptocurrency. Especially with the influx of newbies for the recent spike
in btc price.

